

Think before you ask in mailing list - ronbeltran
http://groups.google.com/group/webpy/browse_thread/thread/fe57d2abd72f49fa

======
chromejs10
I remember my AI Professor telling us about the teddy bear solution where,
before you ask a question to someone else, pick up a teddy bear and ask it.
More often than not, saying it out loud will most likely answer your question.

